# Daredevil MBTI types?



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

What do you guys think might be some of the characters' types?


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

Matt Murdock: ISFJ-A








Frank Castle: ISTP-T (I love this character) 








Wilson Fisk: INFJ-T








 Karen Paige: ENFJ-A (I Hate this character)








Elektra: ESTP-T








Foggy Nelson: ESFJ-A (I Hate this character in season 2)


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

My dad got my family and I into this series. Really thought it was corny at first and too good guy vs. despicable bad guy, but it has really grown on me since. Good show. 

Matt murdock: I agree that he seems like an isfj. Or istj.

Karen: infp

foggy: intj

stick: istj or istp

electra: estp

the punisher: estp

Anyways, just my impressions from who they seem like compared to people I know in real life.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Daredevil struck me as NF, because of how strongly he believed in what he does.

Yeah, tbh, Karen is somewhat annoying because I wish there was more to her. After *the incident* she has been constantly nervous, and almost everything she does or says indicates that she cannot move on from this painful guilt. It has made her so one-dimensional, like there is nothing more to her.


----------

